# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Running really slow in dreams

## bigm

Any idea how to run faster in dreams?
I find that running backwards is faster, but still generally not fast enough. It's actually as if im in water (hence why backwards running is much faster). There is like this immense force against me and no matter what i do i can 't run fast enough.
At times when i realise im dreaming, i try flying or changing the scenario completely, but other times, i'm just running incredibly slow? Sometimes i will fight whatever is chasing me, which is generally successful, because i am the master of my dreams!  ::D: 
usually ends bad for me when i don't realise im in the dream and just keep running.
is there any meaning to these sorts of dreams?
is my body trying to tell me to "face my fears" ?

thanks

----------


## DeletePlease

I use to have this problem too. Try leaping from spot to spot and continue experimenting with different techniques, you'll eventually find something what works for you and what it is that,s holding you back. I can't fly very well or for very long, I stopped trying because I realized I just don't find flying all too fun. Swinging around like Spiderman works best for me because to me, that's the most fun. Just try to figure out what you'll enjoy the most and you'll have an easier time with it. 

You can look around for speed power-ups (like in video games), take some special drugs (in your dreams, not real life xD), take a magic pill (you can find one in your pocket if beleive one's in there), or "skate" on the pavement with your running shoes. Remember to think outside the box.

----------


## Empedocles

I used to have this problem when I was younger, but not anymore. 

It was pretty uncomfortable.

----------


## bigm

> I use to have this problem too. Try leaping from spot to spot and continue experimenting with different techniques, you'll eventually find something what works for you and what it is that,s holding you back. I can't fly very well or for very long, I stopped trying because I realized I just don't find flying all too fun. Swinging around like Spiderman works best for me because to me, that's the most fun. Just try to figure out what you'll enjoy the most and you'll have an easier time with it. 
> 
> You can look around for speed power-ups (like in video games), take some special drugs (in your dreams, not real life xD), take a magic pill (you can find one in your pocket if beleive one's in there), or "skate" on the pavement with your running shoes. Remember to think outside the box.



ill try the spiderman, im not sure if ill remember the powerups and such (or if they'll work!)
i dont usually lucid dream, it happens once in a while by chance though  :tongue2:

----------


## Tara

I usually blurt out, if I'm lucid, some mumbo jumbo like, "Super sonic speed!" and then I start running normally. Just bust out some dream logic and you should be fine, your brain doesn't care if it makes sense. Even if you say something like, "The moon is gray so I have to run normally!", it should work.

----------


## bigm

Thanks for that, sounds like it'd work, possibly have done it before, just never occurs to me.
Do you guys think that having music on in the background or some sort of background noise will change your dreams?
I love how on this forum everyone can just talk about what you should do in dreams and give each other suggestions. Never met someone in real life who I could communicate about dreams/lucid dreaming.

----------


## AgnethaFan

Yes. It's like having gravity pulling on you.. ::?:

----------


## giraffe

UH I hate the slow running thing!  I run slow in real life as it IS.  One time I was running down a street because I was late for something, and I just slowed down to like MATRIX slow-mo slow.  As soon as I get good at lucid dreaming, I'm totally gonna try Tara's "Super sonic speed!" suggestion!  ::D:

----------


## travellight27

> Any idea how to run faster in dreams?
> I find that running backwards is faster, but still generally not fast enough. It's actually as if im in water (hence why backwards running is much faster). There is like this immense force against me and no matter what i do i can 't run fast enough.
> At times when i realise im dreaming, i try flying or changing the scenario completely, but other times, i'm just running incredibly slow? Sometimes i will fight whatever is chasing me, which is generally successful, because i am the master of my dreams! 
> usually ends bad for me when i don't realise im in the dream and just keep running.
> is there any meaning to these sorts of dreams?
> is my body trying to tell me to "face my fears" ?
> 
> thanks



I don't believe that symbols are random in dreams.  Not being able to run, means there is something in your life that is slowing you down, holding you back and it's probably some situation or circumstance that you have created in your life that needs to change so you can go forward.  Take stock on your life and see what is keeping you from achieving any goals and creating a better life.  I had a repeating dream years ago that I couldn't run, until I finally in the dream did a handstand and began to run on my hands.  Finally, I "got it"...the meaning of the dream, that until I started using "my hands"...or in my situation....became an artist...that my life would go forward.  Each time you have the dream write it down, because the answer to the message usually is within the dream.

----------


## chloe1991

i used to often have dreams where i felt as though i was running through water, usually trying to get somewhere or to tell someone something and then i broke up with my boyfriend and they stopped  :smiley:

----------


## travellight27

Running thru water would mean the ability to move thru heavy emotional times as water represents our emotional life.

TL

----------


## Seroquel

One of the worst things that can happen in a dream. So frustrating.

----------

